# Trim Your Christmas Tree



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2007)

*Check out the latest trends for decorating your Christmas tree from Decked for the Holidays*

Karen McAloon, Frank Fontana and Erinn Valencich have the hottest new ways to trim the tree this holiday season.

Ribbon is a great alternative to tinsel. Itâ€™s less cleanup and safe for kids. Designer Frank Fontana used gold ribbon to give this tree an elegant look, while also tying in with the color of the walls. In addition, he added bright red and green ornaments to repeat the Tuscan theme of the room.







*TUSCAN CHRISTMAS TREE*

One of the hottest new color palettes is copper and teal, which is an update on the chocolate and robin's egg blue from the past few years. Designer Erinn Valencich uses a few different types of greenery, including bay leaves, glitter sprigs and deep copper leaves, to create a nice contrast with the tree. Another trendy design element is feathers, which Valencich uses as a topper to add height to the tree. Copper and teal creates a dramatic look that is sure to leave a lasting impression on your guests.

*Erinn's Holiday Decorating Tips:*

â€¢ When using larger ornaments, place them deeper into the tree so that the color radiates from the center.

â€¢ Pay attention to placement. If you're eyeing some special ornaments this season, you don't have to buy a lot of them. By placing them in the front, your guests will never know you only have a few.






*COPPER AND TEAL TREE*

There is no better way to have a retro Christmas than with a red tree. Inspired by the retro red chairs from the kitchen, host Karen McAloon designs a unique Christmas display that brightens the space for the holidays.






*RETRO RED TREE*

Metallic Christmas trees are making a big come back. The bright gold is a classic vintage color, and since the tree is so elaborate, Valencich didnâ€™t use a lot of ornaments. To soften the look of this tree, she added a green-gold metallic ribbon. Coordinating the tree skirt is an important element to having a cohesive look. Since it can be tricky to find skirts in different colors, Valencich used a golden curtain panel. The look of a metallic tree works just as well in a traditional home as it does in a contemporary one and itâ€™s sure to be a standout in yours.





*METALLIC GOLD AND GREEN TREE*

Normally, black isn't thought of as a holiday color, but this season, the unexpected is one of the hottest trends. To tie this guest room together, McAloon decorates the tree with blue ornaments and a silver topper. The only trick to having a black Christmas tree is to make sure the ornaments are high contrast in order to play up the dramatic color.






*DRAMATIC BLACK TREE*

To take advantage of the black and white trend, Valencich started with a pre-lit, pre-flocked artificial tree. Black pinecones, elegant icicles, crystal bunches and fuzzy snowflakes add the perfect amount of contrast and beauty to the tree. Keep your design simple and with a hot color palette of black, white and gunmetal gray, youâ€™ll have the trendiest tree on the block.






*BLACK AND WHITE TREE*

To play up the contrast on this flocked tree, Valencich adds traditional ornaments in red, green and gold. Metallic ribbon and golden leaves are the final touches on this classic tree.






*TRADITIONAL WHITE TREE*

Muted gold is really fresh look this season, so Valencich transformed her bright green tree by spray painting it gold and then lightly flocking it with spray snow. The effect gives the tree a soft glow. Since this tree is very skinny, she adds volume with antique gold bay leafs and oversized ornaments.






GOLDEN FLOCKED TREE

Valencich's final tree has a traditional look with golds, greens and deep reds for a cohesive look throughout the home.






*CLASSIC CHRISTMAS TREE*

SOURCE


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the copper and teal tree!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 5, 2007)

It is pretty Karren! I'm lovin' that Dramatic Black Tree! I'm partial to black though, it's my fave color LOL! And blues my second fave (it ties w/ silver LMAO)!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm gonna stick with my old fashion tree...........that is if I ever get around to putting one up!!


----------



## pattynsd (Dec 5, 2007)

I like all of them but the classic or the teal will top the list


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 5, 2007)

Copper and Teal is my favorite, sooo pretty!


----------



## KristinB (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the Retro Red and the Black and White Trees.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 5, 2007)

these trees are a bit *anorexic *for my book- i likey my trees all FAT and PLUMP!!

other than that, copper teal tree would be may favorite (it's also the fattest, hehehe)


----------



## julymommy06 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the tuscan &amp; retro red.. I love christmas trees!!


----------



## Sharifa (Dec 16, 2007)

I like fat Christmas trees too





My favorite is the Retro Red!


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 18, 2007)

I liked the copper and teal best, but the dramatic black looked pretty good too.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 21, 2007)

I really like that black tree, ours is blue &amp; silver.


----------

